# Suggestions for Rest Days



## adrian1der (Oct 30, 2020)

Hi All
I do a lot on my exercise bike but the advice is to build in two rest days a week so I do three days-rest day-two days-rest day

Currently a do a full body stretch on my rest days but am looking to add in something else. Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## helli (Oct 30, 2020)

My understanding is the purpose of the rest day is to give our muscles a chance to repair (exercise causes tiny tears in our muscles). So rest days are to rest the muscles you use for _that_ exercise. 
Cycling uses leg muscles so take care with your stretching on rest days that you are not overly stretching your legs. 

You could do some upper body exercise and stretching - if you have no weights, you can improvise with food (packets of flour and tins). 

Alternatively you could get some fresh air and go for a light walk (walking uses different muscles to cycling). I know it is harder now the clocks of changed but an hour or so at lunchtime could be beneficial and hep keep your vitamin D topped up. 

Finally, an option is to REST. You do not have to exercise every day


----------



## grovesy (Oct 30, 2020)

When I was advised to use an Exercise Bike by Physio following my knee replacement , I went on it every day. Still do most days.


----------



## adrian1der (Oct 30, 2020)

Thanks both - think I might give yoga a try


----------



## Edwin Wine (Oct 31, 2020)

adrian1der said:


> Hi All
> I do a lot on my exercise bike but the advice is to build in two rest days a week so I do three days-rest day-two days-rest day
> 
> Currently a do a full body stretch on my rest days but am looking to add in something else. Does anyone have any suggestions?


If you have a mobile phone there are good Apps to use. I use a couple from the Leap group. One is a stretching one which I use every day. Takes 10 minutes and is entirely customisable. I take 1 day off in 4. I have stopped going to the gym and simply do Calisthenics and walk.


----------



## Drummer (Oct 31, 2020)

I have a trampoline in the garden, an 8ft one. It makes an ideal surface for stretching and yoga, and it is a low impact exercise which raises my pulse rate and lowers my blood glucose whilst being close to home which means I can go out even in winter when there is a brief spell of sunshine or between showers.
I don't do anything fancy, just bounce about 1000 times per session.


----------



## adrian1der (Oct 31, 2020)

I finished up during a yoga flow class concentrating on upper body and chest openers. I spend most of my working time at a desk in front of a computer so I found it really helped - and let me legs rest and recover ready for the bike today


----------



## SB2015 (Oct 31, 2020)

adrian1der said:


> Thanks both - think I might give yoga a try


You could also look at Pilates.  It is focused on isolating small groups of muscles, warming them up and stretching.  Gentle but very effective at maintaining mobility.  A good investment.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Nov 6, 2020)

Way back when, when I started at the gym I took up the offer of a free session with a personal trainer (ha!). 

One of the things he suggested was to use a foam roller as a form of stretching to specifically work on the muscle fibres in the legs after exercising, particularly the calves. Apparently it was thought to sort of ’comb them’ and help them lie in straight lines after they’ve been working / growing / multiplying.

No idea if that was hogwash, but I liked the image of it in my mind!


----------



## adrian1der (Nov 7, 2020)

I try and do a main ride on the exercise bike, then a 5 minute cool down ride and then a 5 minute post ride stretch. I do find the stretch helps enormously especially the following day


----------

